# LOA



## Sisyphus (May 13, 2022)

I need to be gone for 8 weeks. Does any HR people know if I can take mix of several weeks vacation time and then some weeks of short term leave so I can get a full paycheck for part of that time?


----------



## Zxy123456 (May 13, 2022)

I took a medical leave years ago and had the option to use vacation pay to cover some of the pay I lost.


----------



## Yetive (May 13, 2022)

If it is a personal leave, you would take leave for the whole 8 weeks. You can use vacation time while on leave, but otherwise, it would not be paid.


----------



## Sisyphus (May 15, 2022)

Yetive said:


> If it is a personal leave, you would take leave for the whole 8 weeks. You can use vacation time while on leave, but otherwise, it would not be paid.


Its a medical leave so I want to be able to take 4 weeks vacation and then start 4 weeks of short term disability so I don't loose as much pay. But I am unsure whether they would let me take 4 weeks vacation at once or if it would have to be all LOA


----------



## Yetive (May 15, 2022)

Typically, LOA. That protects your average hours. You can still use vacation time during the LOA. Is the Dr. certain about the 4 weeks?  Maybe the medical part can be longer.


----------



## Sisyphus (May 16, 2022)

The Dr is certain about 8 weeks. How can I get vacation time approved on medical LOA?


----------



## Rastaman (May 16, 2022)

Sisyphus said:


> The Dr is certain about 8 weeks. How can I get vacation time approved on medical LOA?


Check specs on your short term disability.

Target pays a percentage of your income,  you can use vacation time to make up the rest.


----------



## Zxy123456 (May 16, 2022)

My advice do it all as a leave of absence. If you have short term disability they pay you half pay. Pay and benefits can help you with using vacation pay to cover the rest. I would definitely call someone at pay and benefits they are best to answer all h th our questions.


----------



## Avocadioo (May 16, 2022)

Sisyphus said:


> The Dr is certain about 8 weeks. How can I get vacation time approved on medical LOA?


call reed


----------

